# Mini-Shop ohne Datenbank-Anbindung



## matthiasschnueriger (4. März 2008)

Hallo Community,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SEHR schlanken Webshop-Lösung (ohne Datenbank-Anbindung, ohne PayPal o.ä.), welches auch kein Backend zur Verwaltung braucht, da es sich nur um ca. 10 Produkte handelt, die selten bis nie ändern.

Meine Idee:
_____

*Seite 1: Auflistung der Produkte*
- Bild1, Titel1, Beschreibung1, Preis2, Anzahl1 (Input-Feld)
- Bild2, Titel2, Beschreibung2, Preis2, Anzahl2 (Input-Feld)
- ...
Bestellung fortsetzen (Button)

Seite 2: Auflistung der gewählten Produkte (Warenkorb)
- 1x Titel1 à Preis1 = Totalpreis1
- 5 x Titel2 à Preis 2 = Totalpreis2
= TotalpreisGesamt

((Auf der selben Seite werden noch alle Kontaktdaten (Name, Strasse, etc.) verlangt.))

Bestellung abschicken

_____

Weiss jemand, ob und wo es scho so ein Skript gibt. Ich nehme an dass das Ganze mit Sessions gemacht wird, oder?

Da ich mich nicht sehr gut mit PHP-Code auskenne, habe ich einfach angefangen, ein altes Kontakt-Formular-Skript abzuändern, welches soweit auch funktioniert. Ich möchte jetzt quasi einfach aus einer Seite zwei Seiten machen (aus Layout-Gründen aber auch damit ich den Warenkorb anzeigen kann).

Hier der aktuelle Stand:

```
<?php

	  $preis1 = "20.00";
	  $preis2 = "40.00";
        
      $action = $_POST['action'];
    
      $postVars = array("Produkt1","Produkt2","Firma","Name","Strasse","Ort","Telefon","Fax","Emailadresse","Bemerkungen");
    
      for($x=0;$x<sizeof($postVars);$x++){
        $$postVars[$x] = $_POST[$postVars[$x]];
      }
    
    
      if($action == "send"){
        $errmsg = "";
        $Empfanger = "meine.email@test.com"; // Empfänger
        $subject = "Webshop Bestellung";
    
        if(!$Name)   $errmsg.="Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen an.<br>";
        if(!$Strasse)   $errmsg.="Bitte geben Sie eine Strasse an.<br>";
        if(!$Ort)   $errmsg.="Bitte geben Sie eine PLZ/Ortschaft an.<br>";
        if(!$Telefon)   $errmsg.="Bitte geben Sie eine Telefon-Nr. an.<br>";
    
        if($errmsg)
          echo "<div id=\"product-error\">$errmsg</div>"; 
        else{
          $mail_text = "";
    
          if (isset($_POST)) {
          foreach ($_POST as $key => $value) {
            if($key != "action" && $key != "Submit" && $value !="")
              $mail_text.="<b>$key:</b> $value</b><br>\n";
      }
        if(mail($Empfanger, $subject, $mail_text, "From: $Name <$Emailadresse> \nContent-Type: text/html"))
           echo "<div id=\"product-ok\">Ihre Bestellung wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt. Wir werden Ihnen die Ware zukommen lassen, sobald die Vorauszahlung bei uns eingetroffen ist.</div>";
        else
            echo "<div id=\"product-error\">Bei der Übermittlung Ihrer Bestellung ist ein Problem aufgetreten. Bitte versuchen Sie es nochmals.</div>";
       
    }
    
        }
      } // send
    
    ?>
<form name="shop" method="post" action="front_content.php?idcatart=15">
    <input type="hidden" name="action" value="send">
  <div id="product">
            <div id="product-image"><img src="bild1.jpg" width="120" height="80" alt="" style="background-color: #FFFFCC"></div>
            <strong>Titel</strong><br>
            Beschreibung &raquo; <a href="#">Details</a>
    <div id="product-order">
                  
                <input name="Produkt1" type="text" class="textfeld" onKeyUp="onKeyUp()" value="<?=$Produkt1?>" size="2" maxlength="2">
    St&uuml;ck<br /><strong>SFr. <?=$preis1?></strong></div>
                  
            </div>
            <div id="product">
            <div id="product-image"><img src="bild2.jpg" width="120" height="80" alt="" style="background-color: #FFFFCC"></div>
            <strong>Titel</strong><br>
            Beschreibung &raquo; <a href="#">Details</a>
            <div id="product-order">
                  
                <input name="Produkt2" type="text" class="textfeld" onKeyUp="onKeyUp()" value="<?=$Produkt2?>" size="2" maxlength="2">
              St&uuml;ck<br /><strong>SFr. <?=$preis2?></strong></div>
                  
            </div>
            <br />
  <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="400"><table width="375" border="0" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="0">
      <tr>
        <td height="20" colspan="2"><h1>Lieferadresse.</h1></td>
        </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20">Firma</td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Firma" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Firma?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20"><strong>Name/Vorname</strong></td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Name" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Name?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20"><strong>Strasse</strong></td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Strasse" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Strasse?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20"><strong>PLZ/Ort</strong></td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Ort" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Ort?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20"><strong>Telefon</strong></td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Telefon" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Telefon?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20">Fax</td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Fax" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Fax?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" height="20">Email</td>
        <td width="248"><input class="textfeld" name="Emailadresse" type="text" size="30" value="<?=$Emailadresse?>"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112" valign="top">Bemerkungen</td>
        <td width="248"><textarea class="textfeld" name="Bemerkungen" rows="3" cols="28"><?=$Bemerkungen?>
          </textarea></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td width="112">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="248"><input class="button" type="submit" name="Submit" value="Bestellung abschicken"></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
```

Nochmals in Kürze:
Variante 1) Ich benötige ein geeignetes PHP-Script, welches ich bisher nicht gefunden habe.
Variante 2) Oder Hilfe bei der Modifizierung meines obigen Scripts.

Danke!!


----------



## splasch (4. März 2008)

Wo liegt nun genau dein Problem wo komst beim Script nicht weiter. Sind fehlermeldung die auftretten?

Ich würd sagen du Tragst deine 10 Produkte einfach fix im Php code ein. Erstellst ein Formular wo man die Produkte auswählen kann und schickst die Daten dann einfach per Mail weiter.

Somit were dann dein Minishop fertig.
Dafür brauchst nicht mal eine Session erstellen. Da reicht das Formular alleine schön völlig aus.Du läst es einfach den Kunden ausfüllen und abschicken(per mail)


Mfg Splasch


----------

